

Drinkify: The Dark Side of Digital Entrepreneurship? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2011/11/19/drinkify-the-dark-side/

======
LargeWu
It doesn't matter if a competitor can spring up overnight, because at the end
of the day, is Drinkify really providing any value, other than that of
fleeting novelty? I argue that no, they are not.

Real entrepreneurs create value, not products. Building something of value
takes a lot more time and hard work. The corollary of this, of course, is it's
true for your potential competitors as well.

So, if you're worried about whether your competitors can one up you in a
weekend, it might be a sign that you aren't really creating anything
worthwhile. Fun, or cool? Sure. But valuable, no.

------
mkilling
As a customer, you're the clear winner in any kind of highly competitive
market. As an entrepreneur, though, you want to stay out of those markets by
all means.

------
kmfrk

        4 oz. Speed 
        
        Serve neat. Garnish with wedge of kiwi.
    

\- <http://drinkify.org/matthew%20good>

Is "Speed" slang or?

------
grabble
I see Drinkify as an experiment, and perhaps there will be those that use the
service for a giggle, but there isn't anything there that will help evolve
humankind.

It's not really even worth discussing, is it?

------
AznHisoka
Drinkify is a nice chuckle for 5 seconds. But that's all there is. It's like
those short-lived YouTube celebrities.

